# طلب صلاة من أجل أخونا أيمن



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2015)

طلب صلاة من أجل أخونا أيمن فهو في مرض شديد..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

*ألف سلامة ...هفونه حااااالا ...
شكرا مولكا 
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

الف سلام علية
طمنا علية ياعبود
معنديش هفوووونة دى انا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

*الموبايل مقفول ...بعت له رسالة
بس مولكا يطمننا ...هو عنده أية ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

كدة  قلقتنى زيادة بقفل الفون دى
ربنا  يدبر


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يشفيه ويكون معاه 
الف سلامه استاذ ايمن  *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يناير 2015)

الف مليون سلامة له
ربنا يشفيه ويحفظة لنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2015)

*طيب ممكن نعرف طبيعة تعبه بدال ماتسيبونا حيارى كده
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يناير 2015)

الف مليون سلامة عليك يا ايمن 
ربنا يكون معاك ويخفف مرضك


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يناير 2015)

*الف سلامه عليه ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيه
طمنونا عليه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 يناير 2015)

ربنا معاة ويشفية 
هو واخد دور برد شديد 
وحساسية 
رببنا يكون معاة ويخفف مرضة بسرعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2015)

انا معرفش تحديدا المرض، لكني معتقدش حاجة كبيرة (ربنا لا يقدر)، تليفونه مقفول، وبإذن المسيح بكرة لو ماردش أنهاردة هانتصرف.


----------



## تيمو (16 يناير 2015)

سلامته والله يحميه ويحرسه ... يالي بعرفه إنو أستاذنا مش متزوج، فلو صح معلوماتي فمعنانو يمكن صار لازم يا أستاذنا تلاقي نصك التاني يالي يحبك وتحبه ويدير باله عليك ويدللك


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)

الف سلامة استاذ ايمن 
الرب يكون معاك ويشفيك من كل مرض​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2015)

*نطلب الي  صلاحك  
ونتضرع من جودك  ياربنا يسوع المسيح  الطبيب الحقيقي  الشافى  لا مراض  نفوسنا وارواحنا 
يا طبيب  الارواح والنفوس  والاجساد  ...
إنعم له ولنا بالعافية والشفاء  -وانتهر عنه  كل مرض  وكل  سقم ..
انعم برده علينا وعلى كنيستك المقدسة  سليما صحيحا معافا الروح والنفس والجسد  ...واغفر لنا جميعا  كل خطايانا امين*​


----------



## اليعازر (16 يناير 2015)

ألف سﻻمه لﻷستاذ أيمن.
ربنا يشفيه، ويرجع لنا سالم معافى.
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2015)

​*الف سﻻمة عليه المسيح يشفيه 
ويقومه بالف سﻻمة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2015)

*الف سلامه عليك استاذ ايمن ..ربنا يمد ايده بالشفا ويطمننا عليك*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2015)

*ألف سلامة عليك يا استاذنا 

ربنا يشفيك يارب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2015)

*ربنا معاه بشفاعة البابا شنودة
ويقوم بالسلامة
وياريت حد يطمنا عليه لو عرف حاجة 
*​


----------



## philanthropist (16 يناير 2015)

الف سلامة عليه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 يناير 2015)

الف سلامه عليك ا- ايمن 
ربنا يتم شفاك علي خير .


----------



## اني بل (16 يناير 2015)

يا ابونا السماوي 
ارجوك انك تلمس اخونا ايمن بلمستك الشافية 
انت قلت انا الرب شافيك 
نسأل اليوم من أجله وعندنا ثقة انك رح تشفيه وترجع النا سالم 
قادر يارب 
امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يناير 2015)

*استااذنا الغالي ايمن
الف مليون سلامة علي حضرررتك
ربنا يمد ايديه ويتحنن ويشفيك يارب
ببركة وشفاعه القديسين
وتقوم لنا بألف سلاامة

ارجو لو حد عرف اي اخبار يطمنا عليه
او ياريت استاذ ايمن بنفسه يدخل يطمنا عليه ياارب
*​


----------



## peace_86 (17 يناير 2015)

*نرفع قلوبنا لسيدنا المسيح ونطلب منه مساندة أخينا العزيز أيمن 

ونطلب من الرب الشفاء العاجل والدائم ..

شكراً مولكا على اهتمامك وتوصيلك لنا الخبر..

برجاء شديد بأن توصل له سلام كل أعضاء المنتدى..*


----------



## happy angel (17 يناير 2015)

الف سلامه عليه ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يناير 2015)

ربنا يشفية 
انا كلمتة امبارح 
كان بيكح 
ومش قادر يكمل الكلمة 
ربنا يشفية 
ويرجع لنا بسرعة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يشفيه*


----------



## soul & life (17 يناير 2015)

الف سلامة عليك استاذ ايمن ربنا  معاك وتقوم بالسلامة وترجعلنا معافى بإذن يسوع
صلوات ماما العدرا وكل القديسين تكون معاك وحرساك امين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

أكيد إنتا مش هتسيبه يارب..

أكيد إنتا عارف إحنا بنحبه قد أيه..

وأكيد إحنا عارفين إنك بتحبه أكتر..

علشان كدا مش خايفين لإن عنايتك فوق كل خوف..

وآكيد هترجعه تاني لإن إنتا عارف رسالتك اللي إديتهالو يوصله بتلمسنا قد أيه.

تحنن عليه برحمتك وإشفيه من كل وجع وألم واملاه بالنعمه فى وقت الضعف..

آمين . آمين .


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2015)

*رب المجد بسوع
ايها الطبيب الاعظم
مد يدك
واشفى ابنك ايمن
اعطيه الشفاء العاجل 
اشفى كل اسقامه واوجاعه*
*ببركه الايام المقدسه*
​


----------



## amgd beshara (18 يناير 2015)

مستر أيمن نشكر ربنا في تحسن.


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

ربنا يخليكم كتير ويفرح قلوبكم ويعينكم وتكونوا جميعاً في تمام الصحة والعافية، وفي الحقيقة انا تعبان من يوم الأربع الي فات بس مش كان حد عارف، وكنت بادخل قليل مش كان الدور زاد قوي إلا من يوم الخميس، ومش كان فيه حد إلا مولكا عرف صدفة ومش كنت قاصد اقول لحد علشان مش اسبب قلق أو تعب لأي شخص، مع أن أمجد تعب وجه وهو تعبان لغاية البيت يسأل لكي يقدم أي خدمه (وبصراحة - كاعتراف مني - مش كنت عايز اقوله علشان عارف هايعطل نفسه ويترك حاله وييجي مهما ما كان الوضع) بس كنت الحمد لله في حالة تحسن أكيد بفضل محبتكم الحلوة وصلواتكم القلبية...

أنا كنت بدأت ارتاح من امبارح السبت بس مش كنت قادر ابص للكمبيوتر أو أي شيء فيه إضاءة قوية، يمكن ده اللي خلاني مش اقدر ادخل غير الآن فقط، وانا كان عندي برد شديد ومع وجود الحساسية على الصدر باتخلي التعب مضاعف، بس مش لدرجة أزمة شديدة بل كانت بسيطة وعدت أشكر الله....

لكم مني جميعاً كل تقدير المحبة الصادقة لكم يا أجمل إخوة أحباء تعبوا معي بشدة... وباعتذر لكل اللي مش عرف يوصل للتليفون يا إما بسبب تغيير الرقم أو لكوني نسيت الموبايل مقفول... النعمة مع جميعكم وكونوا دائماً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

انا شاممم ريحة طبيييخ هنا
معقول ايمن رجع باكلة بط عشان الغطاس ههههه
نورت بيتك يا مشرفنا الجميل
وسلامتك من كل تعب


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

ربنا يخليك يا غالي... بس بط مرة واحدة، أنت جيت على الأكلة اللي لا بحبها ولا يمكن اقرب لها لا من بعيد ولا من قريب وتنشن عليها، نشنت ونشانك رشق آه يا بطني.... ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يناير 2015)

تقلت انتا من الكوارع يا مقدس ايمن رغم اننا محذراك منها وقيلالك اياك وفتة الكوارع 
فيها اية لو كنت سمعت كلام ابو حفيظة فى التقشف فى الفطار


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

مين كوارع ده ولا اعرفه خالص
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مين كوارع ده ولا اعرفه خالص
> ​



ياااااااااااراجل 

انتا مانزلتش قبل كدة موضوع كفتة الكوارع  وبفتيكها وبانيها :cry2:


----------



## philanthropist (18 يناير 2015)

لالالالالالالالا ولا كوارع ولا بط هو المحشي مفيش غيره  حمدالله ع السلامة يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ياااااااااااراجل
> 
> انتا مانزلتش قبل كدة موضوع كفتة الكوارع  وبفتيكها وبانيها :cry2:



هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بانكر لكن في العيد لا سمح الله 
كلا وفشه وبشه وقشة
مش عرفت لا كورع ولا فورع ولا بطة
انا في العيد عملت حمام محشي آه ولو اني مش اكلت منه
كل اللي كلته الشوربة وبس ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> لالالالالالالالا ولا كوارع ولا بط هو المحشي مفيش غيره  حمدالله ع السلامة يا استاذ ايمن



أيوة هايدي تومام التمام آفانذيم
الله يسلمك ويعطيكي الصحة والعافية على الدوام
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 يناير 2015)

مستر ايمن هزعلو منى
لانى هخطفو


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكون معاه ويشفيه ويسنده امين


----------



## philanthropist (19 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مستر ايمن هزعلو منى
> لانى هخطفو



ايه الحب الجامد ده


----------



## aymonded (19 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
سرجيو سرجيسو عامل ايه واحشني
​


----------



## aymonded (19 يناير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يكون معاه ويشفيه ويسنده امين



ربنا يخليك يا غالي واشكرك كتير على محبتك الحلوة​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2015)

لسا شايفه الموضوع دا حااالا--
 اولا اشكر مولكا انه بلغنا -- اشكره على محبته و اهتمامه-
الرب يباركه و يبارك حياته و خدمته
 و نشكر الرب ان ايمن صحته اتحسنت 
 الف سلامه عليك  يا اجمل اخ حلو 
بالشفاء العاجل يا رب


----------



## aymonded (19 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لسا شايفه الموضوع دا حااالا--
> اولا اشكر مولكا انه بلغنا -- اشكره على محبته و اهتمامه-
> الرب يباركه و يبارك حياته و خدمته
> و نشكر الرب ان ايمن صحته اتحسنت
> ...



ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك بقوة عمل نعمته يا رب آمين​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سرجيو سرجيسو عامل ايه واحشني
> ​


ههههههههههههه
انت كمان وحشنى
سرجيسو دا اسم جديد:new6:


----------



## soul & life (19 يناير 2015)

هتخطفوه ؟! وتجيبه عندك طيب تمام إذا كان كده ماشى  موافقة


----------



## aymonded (19 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتهدي نفوس
​


----------

